# New "Boys Bootie" Pattern



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

OK! This is my first go at writing a pattern.
I would love to see what you all do with it.
It's nothing fancy, just my urge to try and write.
If you use the pattern can you please post your results to this post so I may see them. I am still having issues trying to find stuff on the boards, but I will watch this post.

Enjoy!


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! Good for you!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They look great, thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are ace may have ago have not done knitting on three needles before


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute! I have a grandson due in July -he will look especially adorable in a pair of these  Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

These are truly "Groove".
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

These look wonderful! I will make them soon for my grandson, due in July. Thanks!


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello,

Looks like you've done a very nice pattern...and your first one...great job. I am new to knitting, and just the other day started on a little project where I used DPNs for the first time...so, looks like I will be trying these. Before, I avoided any DPN patterns like the plague...scared of them...but, now am finally getting the hang of them...not so scared of them anymore...  

My grandson is due in September, so I will be able to learn a couple of more stitches by then to be able to make these booties, but they are on my list to do.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Very cute bootie. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.
Cindy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sheba, thank you! The booties are adorable. I will be making booties soon for DD's friend. I will be honored to try your pattern.

Gigi


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oo! Oo! Visuals- Love it! Sweet and you are more than correct- find for boy or girl! I'm going to do these! Just a matter of when! I will get back to you! Thanks so much



Sheeba said:


> OK! This is my first go at writing a pattern.
> I would love to see what you all do with it.
> It's nothing fancy, just my urge to try and write.
> If you use the pattern can you please post your results to this post so I may see them. I am still having issues trying to find stuff on the boards, but I will watch this post.
> ...


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

You are all very welcome


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Love the pattern. Just what I was lookiing for. Next grandson is due next week so I will need to hurry. 

Just so I understand, you used worsted weight yarn and size 2 needles. Is that correct?


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

sanaylor said:


> Love the pattern. Just what I was lookiing for. Next grandson is due next week so I will need to hurry.
> 
> Just so I understand, you used worsted weight yarn and size 2 needles. Is that correct?


Yes. They came out to be 3 and a quarter in the foot from front to back, 2 inches high by 2 inches in width.

Sorry I didn't include this info in the pattern.
I will try not to forget the next time.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Sheeba said:


> Yes. They came out to be 3 and a quarter in the foot from front to back, 2 inches high by 2 inches in width.
> 
> Sorry I didn't include this info in the pattern.
> I will try not to forget the next time.


What size knitting needles did you use for this pattern?


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

These are wonderful, as are the instructions and photos. I have extra Simply Soft in my stash, so as soon as I finish the Marine dress uniform I'm knitting for my 1st grandchild (due in August), I'll be starting these.

Thanks so much for a pattern that's not "girlie." Only now that I know the baby is going to be a boy, do I realize how many more cute patterns there are for girls - boys, not so much.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I really like your design, very unique and sporty enough for a little boy.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely pattern thanks - what are your thoughts about a turn over cuff? would you just make your ribbing longer say double or would that make it too tight?


----------



## SchillerL (May 21, 2013)

I applaud you. For some time I have wanted to write my own patterns. Feeling a little intimidated I still haven't attempted it yet. WTG, Girl!


----------



## Brenna (Jun 28, 2011)

Anxious to try these. I was looking for some boy bootees. Thanks.


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

sanaylor said:


> What size knitting needles did you use for this pattern?


Size is in the pattern.
4 DPN's size 2


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiwiknitter said:


> Lovely pattern thanks - what are your thoughts about a turn over cuff? would you just make your ribbing longer say double or would that make it too tight?


Please feel free to change up the pattern to your liking.
Most booties have fold over cuffs. My attempt with this was to make something that wasn't the norm (for my own personal preference.) My next pair I knit, will have a fold over cuff, because I love the cuff so much. I wasn't even gonna post this pattern because I didn't think it worthy enough. There's no gauge, I forgot to put in any finished sizes, etc.... This was strictly for me, but it came out so cute I decided to share it and give back what so many have given to me.

Anxious to see your cuffed version.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so glad you did post it they are lovely I will get onto some at the weekend and post the results - full credit to your skills


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern of yours! I have 3 granddaughters and now have a grandson so I too was in need of some boy booties. My daughter wanted me to knit booties for him but it is hard to find non feminine ones! Keep up the good work and keep sharing!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Sheeba said:


> Size is in the pattern.
> 4 DPN's size 2


Thank you. Sorry for the oversight. Can't wait to make these.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the pattern!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks going to do them for expected great grandson


----------



## SuzeS (Apr 7, 2013)

My good friend gave birth to a boy yesterday so this is perfect for him!! Thank you!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello Sheeba.
What do you think?


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Groovee - Well done - I hope to try it soon - Thank you :thumbup:


----------

